# Ridiculous 'advice'



## millywinter (Jun 30, 2019)

Hi guys. What is the most ridiculous piece of advice have you had from people who find out that you are struggling with infertility? 

We've all had the classic: "just relax and it will happen" 

or my mum's best one: "oh don't worry so much, you're probably like me - super fertile!"

My oldest friend sent me this cracker yesterday: "I'm wondering if maybe the universe is trying to tell you that you are missing something because of how careful you are with your diet"

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

“Stop trying” obviously that will help!


----------



## HopingToBeAMammyNo2 (Apr 8, 2019)

“Your trying to hard”  
“ don’t think about it and it will happen”


----------



## JeffieH (Feb 13, 2019)

“You were born via Caesarian. Maybe that’s why you can’t conceive” - Thanks Dad

“You should have tried sooner, like 3 years ago” - Thanks Doctor 

“Don’t worry about it. What’s meant to be will be.” - Thanks Mum 

“You know you could adopt?” - Thanks friend, that thought hadn’t occurred to me at all.

“I thought you were already past that stage” - Thanks again Dad, I’m only 38

Sigh.


----------



## magicpillow (Feb 8, 2015)

I hate people saying 'have you thought about adoption?'.
Also, although this isn't advice it upsets me when people say at least we can enjoy holidays and lay ins and that having kids isn't all its cracked up to be!


----------



## Northern (Sep 26, 2015)

“You can have mine if you want” - great, thanks, that’s just the kind of support I was looking for


----------



## S_Lauren24 (Mar 5, 2015)

I've had that one to Northern as it that makes you feel better!
I've had a lot of people say "It will happen when its meant to happen".... which is meant to mean what exactly? 
I've also had people say that once I've had one baby I will conceive naturally straight away. They know I've gone through treatment and as if they really think thats how IVF works it just kicks off natural conception.


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Well the “why don’t you adopt” does take the biscuit. For some reason people think that adoption is an easy and cheap process.

In any case the reality is that there is nothing someone can tell you to feel better. No matter what they say it will be received the wrong way. So better to shut up.


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Somebody once suggested just after my 2nd miscarriage that i should get a dog instead....

🤬🤬🤬


----------



## queenie123 (Jul 18, 2016)

Sorry I wanna share one...  (It's not completely ridiculous)


"believe you are pregnant, really believe it -  and it will work. "


By an IVF consultant
I mean seriously?


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

Give up, you're too old to have anymore babies. Your body is telling you that as well. Just made me more.determined. Found my hidden issues, sorted them, went to Greece and my body didnt tell me no and my age didnt stop me!


----------

